# Toyota Announces Pricing on 2012 RAV4 EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Company will build 2,600 units over next three years and sell them in four California metro areas: Sacramento, San Francisco, Los Angeles and San Diego.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Less than a 1000 per year for three years and lease only. Are they taking GMs place back ten years or so ago? Then the EV1 was lease only and the Toyota was for sale,now its the other way around.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Where did you get lease only from? The announced MSRP is $49,800.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Just another high priced low volume 'EV' to meet CAFE.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

That's pretty pathetic. A 100 mile range rav4 for 50k. You could buy a new rav4 and convert it to electric yourself for a similar price or less than that. Not including selling the brand new parts you take off to someone.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I see 2002 Rav4's come up on Craigslist once in a while still for around $15k. They had a ~100 mile range too... progress eh?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

It says lease only on this website...http://www.myelectriccarforums.com/toyota-rav4ev-priced-under-50000/

But even if you can buy one.... 50 thousand dollars for that? I don't think so.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

That price doesn't surprise me, given that they claim acceleration will match the current v6 Rav4, which is damn fast. IIRC, it runs mid to low 14's in the 1/4 mile. 

Lets keep in mind that EV's like the Ford Focus, which is based on an economy car, are $40k.


----------

